# Custom tagging services?



## Dproc989 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have been searching and searching and cannot seem to find an answer to my questions, so hopefully someone can help! I have recently started designing and selling tshirts. I have been ordering through a company that does DTG printing and I love the quality of the print and the fit of then fruit of the loom heavy hd 100% cotton tees. Anyways, I need a way of relabeling these shirts! I'm looking for a company that I can send these shirts too that can remove the original label and sew in a custom label. I also need to find services with low minimums for each tag according to size as I am still a small company. Or, if I can remove the labels myself, could I print and iron transfer on my own custom labels inside the neck? Has anyone done this? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

